# Forza Horizon 4 Fehler Direct X12 ???



## Tripleh84 (20. Juni 2021)

Hi und zwar hab ich en seltsames Problem und finde keine Loesung. 
Forza Horizon 4 sagt mir ich habe keine Grafikkarte mit DX 12... Obwohl ich natuerlich eine hab. AMD 6900XT Neuster Treiber, alles Aktuell.
Neu Geladen usw... Finde keine Loesung. Jemand ne Idee was des sein Soll? Motorsport 7 geht wunderbar. und alle DX12 Spiele auch.,


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. Juni 2021)

Keiner Ahnung davon? Seltsam.


----------



## FetterKasten (23. Juni 2021)

Mit ddu mal Treiber komplett entfernen und dann den neuen Adrenalin draufspielen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. Juni 2021)

Schon Gemacht. Es gehen alle DX12 Games. Nur das will mir sagen, ich hab keine DX12 Karte. Auch mit dem neuem Treiber nicht.


----------



## DARPA (24. Juni 2021)

Steam oder Windows Store?

Zeig mal die Fehlermeldung


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. Juni 2021)

Windows Store 

Fehlermeldung> Meine Grafikkarte Unterstuezt kein DX 12 (  FH 501 ) 

Hab schon den Code Gegoogelt, aber mein System Rennt Perfekt. Ausser das Game da.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juni 2021)

Hat der PC noch ne andere GPU vielleicht in Form einer iGPU ? Dann deaktivieren. Kann sein das H4 darauf starten will.

Oder H4 dort hinzufügen wie beschrieben und Hohe Leistung auswählen wo die 6900XT hinter stehen sollte:






						How to Enable High-Performance GPU for Windows 10 Apps or Games | Password Recovery
					

Is there a way to set preferred GPU for specific applications in Windows 10? This tutorial shows you how to enable high-performance GPU for Windows 10 apps or games.




					www.top-password.com


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. Juni 2021)

Hab keine IGPU Aktiviert. Und das mit der Windows Einstellung geht auch net.


----------



## Tripleh84 (30. Juni 2021)

Echt keiner ne Ahnung? 1600 Euro Grafikkarte und der Sagt ich  hab kein DX12


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juni 2021)

Schreib doch mal dem AMD und Forza Support die Geschichte...


----------



## schlappi16 (1. Juli 2021)

Habe auch eine 6900xt und hatte vor 2 Monaten auch das Problem. Habe dann den Forza Support  kontaktiert aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen. Daraufhin habe ich dann den Pc komplett neu aufgesetzt. Einfach Reseten hat nicht gereicht, ich musste die Windows iso neu herunter laden und über ein USB stick neu installieren.  Seitdem hat das Spiel wieder einwandfrei funktioniert… Seit gestern habe ich aber wieder das Problem  und habe aber keine Lust den Pc jetzt nochmal komplett neu auf zu Setzten.


----------



## Tripleh84 (1. Juli 2021)

Ja das ist keine Option, Neu Aufsetzten. Der Rechner Rennt wie ne Eins. Nur das Game eben nicht.Es kommt vom Support garnichts. Und der Fehlercode nutzt garnichts. Auch wenns an der IGPU liegt, die Natuerlich nicht Aktiviert ist, wuerde DX12 gehen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. Juli 2021)

Update mit 500MB ca. Windows Store. 
Geht Wunderbar. Natuerlich immernoch nicht.. Wie dumm.


----------



## schlappi16 (2. Juli 2021)

Bei mir hat das Update auch nichts gebracht. Habe jetzt auch mal alle relativ aktuellen AMD Treiber für die Rx 6900 xt ausprobiert (21.4.1 bis 21.6.2), aber mit keinem hat das Spiel funktioniert... Hat irgend jemand vielleicht eine Idee ob und wie man DirectX 12 neu installieren kann ohne den kompletten Pc neu auf zu setzten? Habe selbst keine Anleitungen dazu gefunden...


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. Juli 2021)

Es ist halt kein Battlefield oder Call of Duty, deshalb werden wir wohl gelitten haben mit einem Fix oder Tipps von anderen. Schade.. Ist das Geilste Arcarde Racing Spiel derzeit.

Ich geb Jedenfalls nicht auf, Schick dir mal ne PN wenn ichs den Fehler gefunden hab.


----------



## schlappi16 (7. Juli 2021)

Ich habe es jetzt nochmal mit älteren treibern versucht und siehe da, mit dem 21.3.1 Treiber läuft das Spiel aus irgend einem Grund wieder. Aber wenn ich dann wieder den neusten Installiere bekomme ich wieder die Fehlermeldung.  Also warscheinlich ein Treiberproblem... Ich habe das jetzt nochmal dem forza Support als Kommentar an meine Support Anfrage angehängt aber da kam bisher auch von der Uhrsprünglichen Anfrage keine Antwort. Deswegen habe ich jetzt auch noch dem amd Support geschrieben....


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. Juli 2021)

Tatsache, mit dem Treiber gehts, was soll der Mist. Der ist Uralt. Naja nicht so, aber das ist nicht hinnehmbar.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juli 2021)

Treiberproblem. Ein Fall für AMD!


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. Juli 2021)

Zum Kotzen. Mein Sohn will das Als Online mit Mir Spielen. Muss ich immer hin und her Installiern. Da ich den Win11 Treiber nutze und MPT wegen OC. Es geht ab 21.4.1 kein Forza Horizon 4 mehr. Muss man doch merken.


----------



## FetterKasten (10. Juli 2021)

Also ich spiel mit dem aktuellen Treiber und 6800 ständig Forza Horizon 4 und keine Probs, außer dass Freesync nicht funzt


----------



## schlappi16 (14. Juli 2021)

Hab jetzt von AMD mehrere Antworten bekommen, letzten endes heißt es jetzt, ich soll einfach auf das nächste Treiberupdate  warten, ich denke aber mal eher weniger, dass das was bringen wird. Der Forza support hat einfach ohne Antwort mein Supportticket geschlossen und auf das, was ich daraufhin neu erstellt habe noch nicht geantwortet. Echt ein grotten schlechter support!!


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. Juli 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Also ich spiel mit dem aktuellen Treiber und 6800 ständig Forza Horizon 4 und keine Probs, außer dass Freesync nicht funzt


Stimmt Freesync geht nicht. @schlappi16  hast du ein normales Windows 10 oder ne Beta oder Insider wie ich? Bzw hab ich Windows 11,  es ging aber schon nicht mit windows 10 Insider mit den Treibern ab 21.3.1


----------



## schlappi16 (14. Juli 2021)

Bin im Dev-Channel, habe also auch Windows 11. Hatte aber davor auch schon mit WInsdows 10 das Problem. Ich habe aber auch schon, als ich den Pc vor kurzem aus anderen Gründen neu aufsetzten musste es mit der "Standart" Windows 10 version versucht. Da lief das Spiel aber auch nicht mit den aktuellen Treibern...


----------



## ak1504 (15. Juli 2021)

schlappi16 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt von AMD mehrere Antworten bekommen, letzten endes heißt es jetzt, ich soll einfach auf das nächste Treiberupdate  warten, ich denke aber mal eher weniger, dass das was bringen wird. Der Forza support hat einfach ohne Antwort mein Supportticket geschlossen und auf das, was ich daraufhin neu erstellt habe noch nicht geantwortet. Echt ein grotten schlechter support!!



Ist eben kein Fehler des Games...


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. Juli 2021)

Wo ruft das Spiel aber denn die Grafikkarten Infos aus.. Sogar wenn man eine Aktuelle IGPU Hat, geht DX12


----------



## schlappi16 (15. Juli 2021)

@ak1504 trotzdem kein Grund das Support Ticket einfach so zu schließen!! Mir ist jetzt auch aufgefallen, dass es exakt das gleiche Problem mit Control gibt. Mit den aktuellen Treibern funktioniert das Spiel nicht, mit dem 21.3.1 Treiber aber schon… irgend welche ideen, was die Spiele miteinander gemeinsam haben?


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. Juli 2021)

Garnicht aufgefallen, das Geht Wirklich genauso Wenig. Hab es Zwar bei Epic. Aber das will nicht Unter DX12.. Geht einfach wieder zu..


----------



## schlappi16 (15. Juli 2021)

Was mich genauso wundert ist, warum Forza Horizon 3 dann läuft, das benutzt ja auch dx 12 und nutzen die gleiche Engine...


----------



## ak1504 (15. Juli 2021)

Das ist nicht die gleiche Version der Engine in H4.


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Juli 2021)

Neuer Treiber, Keine Besserung. Haben es wohl nicht Noetig.


----------



## schlappi16 (16. Juli 2021)

Bei mir läuft es genauso wenig! Steht auch nichts in den gefixten oder bekannten Problemen bei den release notes dazu drinnen...


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. Juli 2021)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, das Control wieder geht.  Kann doch nicht sein das die das nicht Fixen. Ab  dem 21.04.1 geht nix mehr.


----------



## schlappi16 (18. Juli 2021)

Seltsam, bei  mir funktioniert Control auf den aktuellen Treibern immer noch noch nicht mit direct x12.....


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. Juli 2021)

schlappi16 schrieb:


> Seltsam, bei  mir funktioniert Control auf den aktuellen Treibern immer noch noch nicht mit direct x12.....


Hau dir den neuen AMD Treiber von Win11 Drauf. Der Kam heute. Geht wieder alles.


----------



## schlappi16 (24. Juli 2021)

Welchen? ich find nirgends ein neuen. Auf der Website von AMD ist der neuste vom 15.7.2021 und des neuste Windows update ist auch schon drauf.

Edit: Jetzt hab ich ihn auch und alles funktioniert wieder normal!


----------

